# Luft zwischen Eis und Wasser



## guenter (30. Dez. 2010)

Bei mir kommt das Wasser aus dem eisfreien Loch (ist nur noch ein kleines)

Gefunden bei Hausgarten.net und DIY-Info.de

Aus Hausgarten.net
Anschließend empfiehlt es sich, durch dieses Loch Wasser aus dem Teich zu schöpfen, so dass sich der Wasserspiegel absenkt. So entsteht zwischen Eisschicht und Wasser ein Hohlraum, der in etwa zwei bis drei Zentimeter hoch sein sollte. Anschließend ist es ratsam, das entstandene Loch mit Hilfe von Materialien, die Luft durchlassen, abzudecken, dies kann beispielsweise ein Jutesack sein. Durch das entstandene Luftpolster zwischen dem Eis und der Wasseroberfläche bildet sich eine Art Isolierung, die meistens dafür sorgt, dass sich keine weitere Eisschicht bildet.

Aus DIY-Info.de
Was aber tun, wenn der Teich bereits zugefroren ist? Auch hierfür hält der Pumpenspezialist einen Tipp bereit: Entnehmen Sie in diesem Fall dem Teich etwas Wasser – etwa so viel, dass der Wasserspiegel um 5 bis 10 cm fällt. Die dabei entstehende Luftschicht zwischen Eisdecke und Wasseroberfläche wirkt isolierend und verhindert ein weiteres Durchfrieren des Teichs.
(10cm halte ich für zuviel) 

Das werde ich noch heute machen. Oder?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Luft zwischen Eis und Wasser*

hallo guenter 

ich gebe zu, ich gehöre zur "natur-fraktion", die es völlig normal findet, dass ein teich im winter zufriert und ich greife in diesen natürlichen vorgang nicht ein, auch wenn mir bekannt ist, dass viele teichbesitzer das anders handhaben.

allerdings ist mir der satz "entnehmen sie dem teich ETWAS wasser" dann doch "krumm aufgestoßen".  selbst wenn ich "nur" die 5cm wasser, die als untergrenze angegeben werden, abschöpfen würde, dann wären das mehrere tausend liter und prompt stellt sich mir die frage, wie ich diese menge wasser aus dem teich bekommen sollte, ohne dabei selbst zu erfrieren und wo ich damit hin sollte....


----------



## koifischfan (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Luft zwischen Eis und Wasser*

Im Normalfall liegt/schwimmt das Eis auf dem Wasser. Fehlt das Wasser, stützt sich das Eis an seiner Umgebung ab. Meist ist das der Teich-/Beckenrand. Hält dieser der Masse stand ohne Schaden anzurichten. Ich weiß es nicht.

Wird es wärmer und das Eis schmilzt dann doch  , könnte es brechen. Jetzt sollte der Teich aufgefüllt werden. Und wenn es wieder kälter wird?


----------



## axel (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Luft zwischen Eis und Wasser*

Hallo Günter

So etwas ist bei mir mal unfreiwillig passiert das sich ein Luftpolster zwischen Wasserobefläche und Eisdecke gebildet hat . Weil ich Wasser aus den Teich gepumpt hab und es aber nicht wieder in den Teich zurück konnte da es gefrohren war.  
Die Folge war, das die Eisdecke herunter gebrochen ist . 
Also rate ich nicht grad dazu .

lg
axel


----------



## guenter (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Luft zwischen Eis und Wasser*

„Da steh ich nun, ich armer Tor,
und bin so klug als wie zuvor.“

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Luft zwischen Eis und Wasser*

hallo guenter 

ich habe gerade mal in deinem useralbum geblättert und wenn ich das bild vom winter 2007 richtig interpretiere, hast du deinen teich schon einige jahre und auch schon einige winter damit erlebt.  wieso möchtest du jetzt etwas an deiner "winter-strategie" ändern? hattest du die letzten jahre größere probleme während der kalten jahreszeit, oder würde es dich einfach interessieren, ob dieses luftpolster etwas verändert?


----------



## Nikolai (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Luft zwischen Eis und Wasser*

Hallo Günter,

ich lasse nach Bildung einer ausreichend starken Eisdecke auch Wasser ab, um ein weiteres Durchfrieren zu verhindern. In meinem Fall aber eher um den Eisdruck auf die Außenwände zu mindern. Zuletzt habe ich das vor 2 Tagen getan. Die lichte Spannweite vom Eis beträgt bei mir ca. 3,5 Meter. Die Schneelast und die relativ geringe Stärke des Eises haben es aber einbrechen lassen. Den Druck auf die Außenwände konnte ich damit wohl verringern. Das Luftpolster allerdings ist dahin. Bei dem, für die nächsten Tage angekündigtem Tauwetter werde ich den Teich wieder auffüllen.
Bei deinem Teich mit 25 qm wirst du auf Spannweiten kommen, die das Eis nicht trägt. Damit erübrigt sich dein Vorhaben.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## koifischfan (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Luft zwischen Eis und Wasser*

Bei einer Teichgröße von 5x5 Metern und einer Eisstärke von 5 cm würde diese Scheibe ca 1 Tonne wiegen.
Leider finde ich keine Werte für Eis, sonst hätte ich mal ausgerechnet, wie dick es sein muß um eine Schnellast von 100kg/m² zu tragen.


----------

